# ECAS PR help.



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello All,

My wife and I sent our initial P.R. application to Sydney, NS in November 2009. We received our 2nd stage acknowledgement of receipt (AOR), on the 30th March 2010. 

From March up until a month ago the system would not recognise me when entering place of birth as Wales. As other people have experienced, when I selected England as my place of birth it showed my status (received by visa office) with the details below:

"We received your application for permanent residence on November 27, 2009.

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on February 1, 2010. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us.

Your application and supporting documents were received by the London England office. They are pending review.

We transferred your application to the London England office on February 10, 2010. The London England office may contact you."

When I checked my status today, it now doesn't recognise me when I select place of birth as England, but it does when I enter Wales. Does this mean that somebody has looked at my file? Can I be hopeful that the status changes next Tuesday? Has anybody experienced the same thing?

Many thanks in advance for your reply.

Rob.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

dont get too hung up in the process system, they have aknowledged reciept and probably wont change now until they give or deny your visas which most of us find, the next stage I believe are your meds and visa payments best of luck *Patience is a virtue *


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi PatientMan,

Thanks for your reply. It does seem the consensus that the status doesn't reflect what is happening. However, I've read some posts that suggest the status should change from "received by visa office" to "in process". And within a few weeks of the status changing to "in process", meds are requested. 

I find it quite funny that some peoples status has changed to "decision made", months after moving to Canada. 

It is a patience game, but it is nice to hope for some indication on progress being made. 

Visa payment???? We paid $1250 for a family of three PR application. This includes the visa cost. Do you pay for visas separately prior to Feb. 2008?

Good luck. 

Kind regards,
Rob.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

androb said:


> Hi PatientMan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It does seem the consensus that the status doesn't reflect what is happening. However, I've read some posts that suggest the status should change from "received by visa office" to "in process". And within a few weeks of the status changing to "in process", meds are requested.
> 
> ...


hi Rob the visas are $490 per adult kids are free, this was seperate from the application fees, check to see if you have paid these, may be processing fees


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

when it comes to meds look round we paid £988 for a family of 4 which includes blood and x ray. Depending on where you live you might have a choice of doctors


----------

